

Blackberry-imitation keyboard for the iPhone - hardwaresofton
http://typokeyboards.com/

======
hardwaresofton
While I'm no expert on what RIM is doing these days, it really seems like if
they could just get their act together, motivate more development for their
platform, people wouldn't have to make imitations of their greatest selling
points on other devices.

The market is clearly there -- why isn't RIM doing better?

